# Howbeach Colliery



## borntobemild (May 15, 2008)

Howbeach Colliery is one of many old mines in the Forest of Dean. I was there in March and counted about 10 adits and one old shaft. Some of the adits are completely derelict, others are worked intermittently by freeminers.

Evidence of recent activity in this one









Close up of entrance. You can see they use practically anything that's left lying around to prop the shaft up.








No grid on this one, but bricked up about 20m in.








Opposite side of the road, another recently worked adit








Think this was probably a second exit from the same mine








Little railway line leading out of adit








Flash on the camera gave up so please excuse amateurish attempt to lighten things up.  You can see two drams, one on its side, and various other bits and pieces.







heading back to the area soon hopefully


----------



## Neosea (May 15, 2008)

Looks like am interesting place. Thanks for the photo's.


----------



## Foxylady (May 15, 2008)

Fascinating site, this. It's really interesting to see the different ways used to block up the entrances and the various materials for propping up.
Cheers


----------



## King Al (May 16, 2008)

Very interesting site, like the second pic, not sure I would trust that design much. Hard hats on me thinks


----------



## borntobemild (May 16, 2008)

King Al said:


> Very interesting site, like the second pic, not sure I would trust that design much. Hard hats on me thinks




there were plenty more adits in the area which weren't blocked up. Looked pretty scary - even with a hard hat on. I didn't post the pictures as they all look pretty much the same. I'm amazed that in a tourist area they're not protected in some way.
The adits still in use are worked in the evenings by freeminers in the summer as a bit of a hobby.  They all meet in a local pub, The Rising Sun, to exchange stories after they've knocked off. It would be really interesting to talk to them


----------



## BigLoada (May 16, 2008)

Get down there man!! Remember yer hard hat and wellies though. I would like to see see pictures from the drift.


----------



## smiffy (May 17, 2008)

*Howbeach Mines*

Hiya mate..Glad you like the Forest !
I live about 4 miles from Howbeach and there is an awful lot in that area if you know where to look....Just along the hill from the one with the grill on you will find the drift(local term for an adit ) that I very briefly worked in just after leaving school.The one with the haulage rope fairlead to the side of the gate is known as Morses Level and is quite extensive having been worked for well over 60 years.The one you say is bricked up actually collapsed and the mine I worked in had 'broken in' to the old workings further along the hillside to help with the drainage in the more recent workings..
There really is loads to see there all over the Forest both ex coal mines and railway stuff such especially some nice long-ish tunnels...Be warned though..... the Coal Authority is very busy lately 'making safe' as much as they can so a lot is rapidly going forever..............
If you maybe fancy a guide one day PM me when yer coming and if you want we'll meet up.


----------



## borntobemild (May 20, 2008)

hi smiffy - tried to pm you but got a message saying you couldn't accept them

btbm


----------



## Dark Prince (May 22, 2008)

Ah Smiffy, 

Been trying to get in touch with you via Darkplaces re an old adit near Ruspidge. You got PM ability on here yet, if not you still on Darkplaces?.

DP


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 22, 2008)

Nice find there -love mines -there's just something about them that's mysterious  Perhaps it's that you don't know where they lead.

Thanks for popping these up here on DP.

Lb


----------



## Foxylady (May 22, 2008)

Lightbuoy said:


> -love mines -there's just something about them that's mysterious  Perhaps it's that you don't know where they lead.



Unless it's a lead mine!


----------



## borntobemild (May 22, 2008)

was that a bit of irony 

i'll get my coat


----------



## Foxylady (May 22, 2008)




----------



## smiffy (May 24, 2008)

*mines and PMs etc*

Hiya everyone...Sorry but I guess I haven't got a pm licence yet...I don't get much spare time for posting so haven't done enuf mileage I 'spose!!
.I think I can still log into Darkplaces so I'll go have a look! .
Any of ya are very welcome for a mooch around up here if you want to come by the way....The Forest of Dean and all it's various 'bits' are a bit of a personal speeciality I suppose and I don't mind showing folk about ....just ask me about whatever you wanna find or just come along if you fancy a general 'mooch'!


----------



## Cerberus (May 25, 2008)

Looks like there's much to see beneath the surface, wish I lived closer, but looking forward to seeing a report if Smiffy shows you round.


----------

